# White bass spawn



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

This has to be the longest this board has gone without someone asking are the white bass running yet.
It should be on up the river now, water is in fair shape and the white bass seem to have left the lake.
So any reports from anyone?
Usually Spring Creek run is about two weeks before the Trinity run.
If the river is low and green it could be happening right now around Harmon creek.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

I agree, a good look at the mouth of those feeder creeks would a good place to start. Maybe trolling a red eye shad in the river to locate them.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

I asked this question last week :doowapsta:doowapsta


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

whsalum said:


> I asked this question last week :doowapsta:doowapsta


My mistake Billy, but since no one sent me a PM about where the action is it faded in my memory, lol!
So have you been and are holding out on us?
:mpd:


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Will be off all next week and I will be after them. Gonna check my super secret spot first.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Was thinking those same thoughts. There have been no reports from the Lake in awhile so was guessing they are headed up the River. I'm ready and planning on gettin' after them shortly.


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

I can tell you last week temp was in high 50's in San Jac. I am not hearing of anyone catching any yet, but water is rather muddy from what I see crossing back and forth. May give it a shot Friday ( JJones park area) Also, about a month ago, I got stuck trying to go from SanJac to Spring Creek, sandbars moved all over the place in that stretch.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

shadslinger said:


> My mistake Billy, but since no one sent me a PM about where the action is it faded in my memory, lol!
> So have you been and are holding out on us?
> :mpd:


I have let the white bass rest for the last month or so :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## SD Hawkins (Jan 2, 2008)

My bass fishing partner called yesterday and he and I are buddy boating tomorrow up Spring Creek from San Jac, going to see how far we can go, hopefully behind JJ like in years past but it gets more sand every year. And last year behind Foxwood they clear cut a lot of areas for development and that makes the sand runoff even worse. 

I have been fishing for whites in this stretch since the late 80's and even with the massive floods ( 94', then 3-4 in last two years that were significant) they still found their way up there. There are not near as many as there used to be IMO and last year we had one good weekend that we smoked them Fri/Sat/Sun then other dozen of so trips yielded less than a dozen at best. Weird run last year but we are catching more and more crappie now as the years have gone which is a change.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

Still two weeks early. Historically the mid January to Mid March are the peak times starting from White Rock working up to L n D.
Al Gore kept it a little warmer than normal so they are dragging anal fin getting up the river.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Sunbeam said:


> .... so they are dragging anal fin getting up the river.


:cheers:


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Sunbeam said:


> Still two weeks early. Historically the mid January to Mid March are the peak times starting from White Rock working up to L n D.
> Al Gore kept it a little warmer than normal so they are dragging anal fin getting up the river.


x2 !!! I usually start on new years day. There was some in white rock past the shoals about 3 weeks back. :an6:


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Sunbeam said:


> .....Al Gore kept it a little warmer than normal so they are dragging anal fin getting up the river.


You crack me up!!!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

